# Another question.



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

ukey:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I do.


----------



## hunter 14 (Jan 19, 2010)

I shoot Hoyt bows.


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

i do too


----------



## ORarcheryboy (Jan 3, 2010)

alphamax 32


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hoyt1021 said:


> ukey:


X2, hahaha


----------



## MEATHUNTER3 (Apr 3, 2010)

I do


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

hunter14 said:


> X2, hahaha


im glad someone feels the same :darkbeer:


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> ukey:


you have hoyt in your name lol.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

lol i knew that was coming, i used to shoot hoyt until i shot a mathews then realized what quality really felt like


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> lol i knew that was coming, i used to shoot hoyt until i shot a mathews then realized what quality really felt like


Amen brother!
I just like the way a Mathews shoots and what they're known for, but Hoyt IMO is still a very good bow manufacturer, just not as good as Mathews!JK


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hoyt1021 said:


> lol i knew that was coming, i used to shoot hoyt until i shot a mathews then realized what quality really felt like


WoooooooHooooo


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

why does it matter i think every one should shoot what they can afford and what they shoot the best with weather that be a hoyt, matthews, pse, martin, HCA excetra
i hve shot great scores with a bow from all of the above but have shot my best with my hoyt UE with 2000 
thats just what feels the best to me and so i figured i would stick with it
but if i ever find a better bow, rest assure i will be getting it 
Aaron


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

it matters because we all want to have something to argue over, i just like stirring the pot a lil


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> lol i knew that was coming, i used to shoot hoyt until i shot a mathews then realized what quality really felt like


im just giving you a hard time. and i didnt mean to start an argument. they both make really good, quality bows. i wont hold it against you man.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

too many mathews fanboys :shade: ive shot hoyt and i loved my rintec! but goin to shoot an elite tomorrow and a hoyt maxxis cant wait. i need a new bow


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

bowtechy95 said:


> too many mathews fanboys :shade: ive shot hoyt and i loved my rintec! but goin to shoot an elite tomorrow and a hoyt maxxis cant wait. i need a new bow



Well now bowtechy lets think about this shall we? You say you need a new bow...now Im not a fan boy or anything BUT, Check out these bows...

Mathews z7'
Mathews SBXT
and all other mathew bows:darkbeer:......GoodLuck!!


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Well now bowtechy lets think about this shall we? You say you need a new bow...now Im not a fan boy or anything BUT, Check out these bows...
> Mathews z7'
> Mathews SBXT
> and all other mathew bows:darkbeer:......GoodLuck!!


i dont want one of those over-priced, over-rated single cam bows =) im looking into the hoyts, pse, or elite


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

bowtechy95 said:


> i dont want one of those over-priced, over-rated single cam bows =) im looking into the hoyts, pse, or elite


:mg:......Dude, lol........Hoyt,pse also have bows priced the same way.....You are soundin like a mathews hater!!n If it shoots good for you you like it right?? who cares about ratings on bows, or if they are single cam.........Just shoot a mathews and post up the pics after you buy it:shade:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Not to play devils advocate, but you'ld kinda be shooting yourself in the foot not to atleast they mathews along with the others. 

I personally won't buy a pse due to their grip, but I still shoot their new models to see how they compare


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*hoyt*

Ok guys he asked who has a hoyt not who hates hoyt ok? I shoot a hoyt and a mathews and to tell you the truth I would take my hoyt any day before my Mathews so quit jacking this thread he didn't ask for u guys! if u wanna make who hates hoyt thread and complain do it there not here....


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

carbon_kid said:


> Ok guys he asked who has a hoyt not who hates hoyt ok? I shoot a hoyt and a mathews and to tell you the truth I would take my hoyt any day before my Mathews so quit jacking this thread he didn't ask for u guys! if u wanna make who hates hoyt thread and complain do it there not here....


Ok atleast your temper tantrum is over.......We are just joking around, like what goes on in about 95% of the threads here...Speaking of " he didnt ask for you guys" you didn't answer the OP question either.....So tell me carbon, what do you suppose we do now? everyone here has pretty much said if they shoot hoyt or not.... Anyways you also say you would take your hoyt before mathews, I say I would take mathews before hoyt....so are we both bashing or are they just OPINIONS??


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

N7709K said:


> Not to play devils advocate, but you'ld kinda be shooting yourself in the foot not to atleast they mathews along with the others.
> 
> I personally won't buy a pse due to their grip, but I still shoot their new models to see how they compare




Hmm...


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

im not a mathews hater but i just bash on them for fun. hoyts are priced the same but they arent one cams. lol its all joking around here on A/T everyone has opinions


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

You know, I was just thinking the other day that this forum never has bow bashing arguments. I guess I was sure wrong.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Sighting In said:


> You know, I was just thinking the other day that this forum never has bow bashing arguments. I guess I was sure wrong.


Dude......go to the main forum's, of course it will have bashing, but it is all fun for me...didn't realize some people took it so serious...... when you are talkuing to other archer's of course there will be some bashing....just gotta lightin up a bit.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Dude......go to the main forum's, of course it will have bashing, but it is all fun for me...didn't realize some people took it so serious...... when you are talkuing to other archer's of course there will be some bashing....just gotta lightin up a bit.


Oh, I'm not totally serious. I know you all are in good spirit and are not trying to be mean. It's all good. I'm just saying, we haven't had one of these threads here for quite a while. But this is not NEARLY as bad as it could get.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Sighting In said:


> Oh, I'm not totally serious. I know you all are in good spirit and are not trying to be mean. It's all good. I'm just saying, we haven't had one of these threads here for quite a while. But this is not NEARLY as bad as it could get.


Ahh lol ok cool, yea I just joke around alot about brands and stuff....Really I love the looks of the new Hoyts, and Bowtech, but I will just stick with what i have now.....And yes, remember back a couple years ago? This place was full of heated arguement's, it's a good thing every once and a while.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

yeah we can joke all we want but laughing matters aside mathews will still come out on top, muahahaha


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> yeah we can joke all we want but laughing matters aside mathews will still come out on top, muahahaha


"cough" wrong "cough"


----------

